# Fugly Horse



## ohne (Sep 8, 2010)

who on here reads the Fugly Horse of the Day blog? whats do you think of it?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2010)

It used to be funny and entertaining, but now is more like a rescue site.


----------



## ohne (Sep 9, 2010)

there is defiantly a lot of rescue related stuff on their now, but I still think she has some pretty good posts. I defiantly agree with her view that not everything with the ability to reproduce needs too. I love reading the posts about the "Krazy Kolor Breeders". We have a game we play, we try and find a random colored stallion (cremello, perlino, pintaloosa) that we would consider acceptable to breed to (based upon performance, conformation, and offspring). The game is now more about finding one that is just broke to ride, I swear its a freaking miracle to find one that's done more than the nasty.  

Not that I am knocking colored horses, I show a paint. That really has more to do with her bring a good horse and just happening to have been a paint than her being a paint.


----------



## w c (Sep 14, 2010)

I think she's incredibly rude and arrogant and uses as an excuse, a 'good cause'.

Many other people do a lot more to improve the situation than attack and call people names, and are a lot less rude.


----------

